# Riccia Sweet Riccia



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Erik & I were discussing Riccia at Bushelman's on Saturday...by oursevles. I was skimming the Duckweed out of one of my tanks tonight when I knocked a golf ball sized chunk of Riccia off of the filter parts by accident. With 2 75g's to trim this fine evening, I decided to wrap a malleable, aquatic plant weighted band around this Joker and drop it in a good part of the tank. 

The question I did not ask is: Will Riccia take root? 

I know that most tie it to rocks, but will it eventually take root? I can see how picking a Riccia rock up would make it easier to trim. 

BTW, I'm shooting for a planted 75 with plants 9" or lower now. This is humorous coming from a guy looking to grow some Anachirs for Silver Dollars...in a different tank...looking for some Anachris...don't be bashful!!! I actually have some, but it's mal-nourished in a low-tech tank and it just melts when I put it in the Flourish Excel infused water...I prefer less BBA for no 
Anachris.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Riccia will not root as it has no root structure of any kind. I think I read somewhere that it might eventually sink on it's own, but I wouldn't hold my breath for that. What I have found to be the best method for riccia is to use pieces of slate (like the ones I pointed out at Bushelman's) and buy a luffa from the drugstore. It'll cost you abut $.40 for the luffa. Make sure it's the plastic mesh kind. Cut the luffa in such a way that it all unravels. Now you can put the riccia on the flat stone and secure it down with the stretchy luffa mesh. The other way is to get thin fishing line and wrap the hell out of the stone.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Oh man, not Riccia! Everytime I think I have this out of my tanks I find another piece that is hanging onto something. I just can't get rid of it. In my experience so far, I think it is easier to get rid of duckweed 

Don't get the wrong idea, I like Riccia until it comes time to prune it. Having it tied to rocks or wood does make it easier to trim and keeps the tank cleaner. Make sure if you tie it to driftwood, you use a large heavy piece of wood. I had a small piece of driftwood that would float as the Riccia pearled during the day. In the morning the Riccia would be at the bottom of the tank. After a few hours of pearling it would be floating, driftwood and all, midway up the tank. By the end of the day it was near the top. 

Fishing line is good since it is clear. Nylon sewing thread also works well. Don't use cotton thread since it will eventually disentegrate. That isn't a problem with Java ferns and anubias since they will eventually root into rocks or driftwood. But as Erik mentioned, Riccia will not develop roots.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks for the advise & warnings. 

I'm off to Cancun until the 11th. Hopefully, I'll get some good underwater pix of saltwater fish.


----------



## goldielovr (Apr 12, 2006)

>
Fishing line is good since it is clear. Nylon sewing thread also works well. Don't use cotton thread since it will eventually disentegrate. That isn't a problem with Java ferns and anubias since they will eventually root into rocks or driftwood. But as Erik mentioned, Riccia will not develop roots.[/QUOTE]

Better than all these techniques is to go to the humble dollar store and buy a packet of two nylon hair nets (they come in two colors, light and dark. Let the color of your pebbles or what you're putting the riccia on be your guide--both eventually disappear.) Put the hairnet over the log, rock, slate, whatever and poke your riccia under it. Use toothpicks or tweezers to redistribute. Works better than any other suggestion I've tried--and I've tried all the ones in this thread.

Melis


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I have also tried the hairnet method, but i noticed that when riccia starts to pearl, it causes the net to balloon upwards a little, leaving a small space between the rock and the netting.

I tried tying it on tighter, but then it ripped. 

Soo... how do you get around this problem goldielovr?


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I use the Hairnet method, and it works wonders. you have to really get it tight though but be carefull about ripping as it can happen. so get it tight but not so tight it will rip. Best thing is to get all the riccia in the hair net in position before tightening it down then you wont have to mess with it after its on there.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I used one of the stretchy hairnet type bags my river rocks came in from the dollar store. Place the Riccia on the stone, stretch the plastic stuff over it, and sew the back part up really tight. The rocks were kind of ugly but you can't even see them now. My Riccia has grown into a nice "bush" and looks great. Planning on doing a whole bunch together to kind of make a "false" carpet.


----------

